# 2007 New holland TC40 starting issues ?



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok well my TC40 is starting to get to me . Sometimes it fires right up . Sometimes ya hit the key 3 to 10 times before it will start . So far i have replaced the key switch. Cleaned battery terminals . They were dirty . Talked to the dealer today and said it might be the starter relays . Sent me home with two relays . 9 bucks each . Replaced the ones he said to . For some reason I don’t think they were a starter relay . Drawing I found on line says the ones he had me change was a headlight relay and a neutral switch relay . Can’t find any starter relays on drawings online . 
I also pulled all my other relays and cleaned them . A few were dirty . Cleaned them with contact cleaner . The pto relay looks sketchy . Will replace it next time I can get to the dealer . 
So when it don’t start I hear the starter click . I don’t want to replace the starter unless I have to . That joker is expensive. 
What do y’all recommend me do next ?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Does the solenoid click all of the time when you try and start?, if so, place tractor in neutral, place a heavy screw driver across both heavy terminals on the solenoid and press hard, otherwise you will get a lot of sparks, be determined when doing this, see if the tractor starts now, if it does, then you have arcing across the heavy contacts inside the solenoid and this will cause the clicking because the hold in coil can't hold the contacts together because of the burnt contacts.

Bad battery leads can also cause the solenoid to click too.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

FredM said:


> Does the solenoid click all of the time when you try and start?, if so, place tractor in neutral, place a heavy screw driver across both heavy terminals on the solenoid and press hard, otherwise you will get a lot of sparks, be determined when doing this, see if the tractor starts now, if it does, then you have arcing across the heavy contacts inside the solenoid and this will cause the clicking because the hold in coil can't hold the contacts together because of the burnt contacts.
> 
> Bad battery leads can also cause the solenoid to click too.


Yes it does click not sure if is everytime . I got called into work today so I can’t mess with it today .


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I know everyone is entitled to make their own choices in such cases, but personally, I never use the "heavy screwdriver" technique. Maybe I just value my screwdrivers too much. What I would do is test starter operation with a jumper wire from the start signal spade straight to battery voltage. Transmission in neutral, key off, simply flash the jumper to battery for a second just for effect. If the solenoid energizes and the starter attempts to engage and turn the engine, then repeat as many times as necessary to prove to yourself the problem either is or isn't in the starter. If it's the starter, you deal with it. If it's not, then it's probably insufficient voltage getting down to the spade.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You are damn right, each to his own, my test would show if the solenoid is stuffed and I would be replacing the solenoid and not the whole starter.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

FredM said:


> You are damn right, each to his own, my test would show if the solenoid is stuffed and I would be replacing the solenoid and not the whole starter.


I have not had the chance to see if the solenoid is replaceable . It’s built into the starter. It might be , just have not looked for replacement parts yet.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok I been searching and searching , anyone have a clue as to how to find the part number for the solenoid?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

https://www.messicks.com/nh/98562
Do you have a reduction starter like this one?.
You will have to open the page and then click on engine, starter motor for a breakdown of the starter, which is a reduction starter.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

I believe that is similar to mine . Drawing says up a 2005 . Mines a 2007. If I’m looking at it right the dang Solenoid is like 230 bucks . Hell I can get a starter for that price .


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Sorry about that, I was expecting to see a bolt on solenoid, would be cheaper to buy a new starter, check out the wiring as was suggested before outlaying money.


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

FredM said:


> Sorry about that, I was expecting to see a bolt on solenoid, would be cheaper to buy a new starter, check out the wiring as was suggested before outlaying money.


I’m going to replace the battery cables tomorrow. Got new ones already . And getting the battery tested . Pretty sure it’s okay . But going to test it .


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

Where are we on this project?


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

John Liebermann said:


> Where are we on this project?


I haven’t had a chance to mess with it . Ended up having to work 6 of my 7 days off . And now I’m on my 7 days on . I did pick up new cables just have not had tome to put them on .


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Think I got it worked out . Changed the battery cables. Cleaned where the ground was on the frame . Cleaned a few connections.new battery posts . Battery has side post . Changed the screw in posts . On top of fixing my glow plug issues . Used contact cleaner on a few connections. Seems to working like it should .


----------



## Strummer (Oct 27, 2020)

Well hope this is my last update . Ended up having to replace the starter. As much as I didn’t want to that was the fix .


----------



## Boston (Oct 24, 2021)

Fedup said:


> I know everyone is entitled to make their own choices in such cases, but personally, I never use the "heavy screwdriver" technique. Maybe I just value my screwdrivers too much. What I would do is test starter operation with a jumper wire from the start signal spade straight to battery voltage. Transmission in neutral, key off, simply flash the jumper to battery for a second just for effect. If the solenoid energizes and the starter attempts to engage and turn the engine, then repeat as many times as necessary to prove to yourself the problem either is or isn't in the starter. If it's the starter, you deal with it. If it's not, then it's probably insufficient voltage getting down to the spade.


I am experiencing the same problem as the original poster. I followed your advice and ran a jump wire from the solenoid spade to the positive post on the battery. It turned over at least 12 times upon touching it. I then removed the jump wire from the solenoid and put the ignition wire back in. It started once and then the solenoid just clicked after the turning the engine and trying to start it again. Did this entire procedure twice with the exact same result. I don’t think it’s the solenoid as it’s a new starter and it’s acting exactly like the old starter did…unless the new starter/solenoid is bad right out of the box. What is causing the low voltage….the solenoid, starter relay switch or switches, or something else?


----------



## John Liebermann (Sep 17, 2018)

As I understand it, you hear the brand new Starter Solenoid close but the starter motor won't turn. If this ere an old solenoid I would say the problem is the connection inside the solenoid is burned and connection is erratic. 

However since a new starter/solenoid combination is acting the same way as the old one I think the problem must be low voltage from the battery to the main solenoid post. 

As an aside, sometime the starter gear makes an interference solid hit against the flywheel and this locks the starter motor and restricts it from turning. In this case though it usually takes a movement of the engine to correct. So I don't think that is the case here but just information to know.


----------

